# Calcium



## Rodgie (8 Oct 2017)

Good day everyone, 

I want to clarify something, are all type of calcium (dry) like calcium sulfate and carbon carbonate safe for our plants in the tank? Because I'm looking at amazon, they have calcium sulfate and carbonate products available. But non of them specifically are saying that it's safe for aquarium plants. Some says it's good for garden plants though. 

And if crushed corals will be placed by the filter. How much will be too much? 

Rodgie


----------



## Soilwork (8 Oct 2017)

Plant wise I don’t think it really matters.  It’s all calcium just in different forms obviously.  Carbonate will raise the alkalinity (KH) of the water as well as the general hardness (GH) and I think sulfate is tougher to dissolve.  I use calcium chloride which dissolves quite readily.

If you are worried about these things I can tell you that, by mistake, I added enough calcium to raise the Calcium content of my tank water by 90ppm adding 170ppm chlorides.  That’s a GH raise of 13dGH.  Everyone is doing fine. 

Regards 

CJ


----------



## Rodgie (8 Oct 2017)

Oh okay thank you for identifying which one does this and that. I'm asking because I just found out that NY water is naturally soft. No wonder my java ferns had stunted growth for a while now. And im trying to buy calcium fert (dry) but I don't wanna pay 7 bucks for shipping whereas in amazon I have prime account so it's free. Just making sure I'll get the right product.


----------



## Rodgie (8 Oct 2017)

CJ, 

I forgot to ask, how much tsp do you add weekly to provide calcium for your plants?


----------



## Soilwork (8 Oct 2017)

Hi Rodgie.  I aimed to keep the concentration at around 25ppm.  Assuming you do 50% water changes weekly this should be enough calcium.

I recommend this calculator for all your fert dosing needs https://rotalabutterfly.com/nutrient-calculator.php.  You will need to google the chemical abbreviations for each compound if you are unfamiliar with the terms.  For example calcium chloride would be CaCl and calcium sulfate would be CaSo4.  Just enter the tank volume in either litres or gallons and select DIY dosing then dry.  At the very bottom select ‘dose to reach a target’ and type in your target concentration.

On another note it is unlikely your plants stunted due to lack of calcium.  Perhaps you could add some more details about your current routine and someone may be able to help you get to the root of your plant problems.

Regards 
CJ


----------



## dw1305 (10 Oct 2017)

Hi all,





Rodgie said:


> I want to clarify something, are all type of calcium (dry) like calcium sulfate and carbon carbonate safe for our plants in the tank? Because I'm looking at amazon, they have calcium sulfate and carbonate products available. But non of them specifically are saying that it's safe for aquarium plants. Some says it's good for garden plants though.
> 
> And if crushed corals will be placed by the filter. How much will be too much?


It is like @Soilwork says, all calcium ions Ca++ are the same in solution, if you use calcium carbonate it raises both dGH and dKH. Carbonates are only soluble in weak acids, so if you add crushed coral sand etc, it is a self regulating system, it only dissolves when your pH dips below pH7.

Can you get "oyster shell chick grit"? 

It does exactly the same job as coral sand, they sell it for small cage birds and chicks, and it will be very cheap to buy. You don't need a set amount, you just replenish it as it dissolves.  

cheers Darrel


----------



## Rodgie (14 Oct 2017)

Thank you all, I created a journal finally and I have here the link. I posted pictures too. Please check it out. 

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/15gal-column-tank.51054/


----------



## Rodgie (14 Oct 2017)

@Soilwork thank you for the calculator! It's very helpful! 

@darrel, I'm not quite sure, I'll check it out when I visit my LFS


----------



## dw1305 (14 Oct 2017)

Hi all,





dw1305 said:


> Can you get "oyster shell chick grit"?





Rodgie said:


> @darrel, I'm not quite sure, I'll check it out when I visit my LFS


It is something that bigger pet shops and agricultural merchants sell for caged birds and chickens. 

It is <"£2 a kilo from Wilko">. 

cheers Darrel


----------

